
Show HN: CRM for Facebook Messenger – chatting, broadcasting and bots [beta] - dc17
https://whatshelp.io
======
dc17
Hey HN!

Many businesses across the world use messaging apps for sales and customer
service. We've started WhatsHelp to help these companies communicate in more
efficient and convenient way.

I'm looking for feedback on user experience, functionality and overall idea.
Feel free to ask me any questions.

Thanks!

